# Site de téléchargement gratuit?



## Richard B (10 Mars 2008)

:casse: 
D'abord bonjour!..
Aussi bien vous dire que je ne connais pas grand chose au MAC et j'aimerais avoir une solution simple mais aussi une référence de site gratuit pour télécharger ma musique.

Merci pour toutes vos réponses


----------



## Gwen (17 Mars 2008)

Ce sont les mêmes que pour PC. 

Jamendo par exemple. http://www.jamendo.com/fr/

De plus, chaque mardi tu as une chanson gratuite sur iTunes.


----------



## naas (17 Mars 2008)

Bienvenue 
sur jamendo par exemple tu peux chercher l'artiste silence, ou david TMX


----------

